# Rust colored stains appearing on new driveway



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

what has the redi-mix company have to say about their aggregates ? ? ?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

How "new"?


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't speak for concrete composition issues but have you used any special fertilizers lately? My grandfather used some high-iron fertilizer mix on his yard a while back. Didn't know he spilled some on the driveway until it rained... and stained everything like rust.


----------



## Speckert (Nov 4, 2008)

Driveway is about 8 months old. Has NOT been sealed.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't help but wonder because of this: There is a company here, I know the owner, that has "ground-up" concrete waste for years and sold the results to use in driveways and to concrete companies for fill in new mixes. He recently entered into a contract for over 3 million square feet of 12" deep concrete, another contractor is busting this up and bringing it to him-FREE of charge to get rid of it, and to keep it out of the local landfill. He will then crush it in his new 3-stage crusher which will also remove and grind up the re-bar. The old equipment would remove the re-bar for recycling. This new machine will grind the re-bar into less than 1/8" pieces and goes out a different chute. The pulverized concrete _and _ground-up re-bar are being bought by a local concrete company to be used as fill in new concrete batches. I'm wondering if this old re-bar material could be just below the surface, gets moist, causes rust and then shows up as what you have. The local concrete company is providing the new concrete for replacing what is being removed at the site. Over 3 million square feet at 12" deep--that's a lot of concrete being poured 24/7. David


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

When I first saw this pic I immediately thought of fertilizer, just as "moneymgmt" stated.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have seen similar results from sprinkler systems that use well water. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

